# Here it is



## ffemt8978 (Aug 10, 2007)

In response to this thread, http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5163, and based upon initial poll results, the Community Leaders have decided to add a forum dedicated to the specialties of Military, Tactical, and Wilderness EMS.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 11, 2007)

There is always something new to learn in the world of EMS!!!  Great idea folks! :beerchug:


----------



## Tactical Medic (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm glad this has happened... i will now find recruits to fill this forum with ideas...

Huhraaaaa


----------

